
RSA Animate: "The Paradox of Choice" - ColinWright
http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=439x1305878
======
ColinWright
For an explanation of why I didn't submit the direct link to the YouTube
video, see here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2660975>

For the actual talk, and other references, see here:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22The+Paradox+of+C...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22The+Paradox+of+Choice%22+RSA)

------
Yrlec
Don't know which one was the original but this is a very similar presentation:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6XEQIsCoM>

